# Can you eat whole, raw beets?



## k_young221

My 4 year old picked out some beets at the grocery store, and I've never tried them before.  I've found plenty of ways to prepare them, but I wanted to know if you can just eat them out of hand.  Can I just cut off the ends, peel them, and dig in?

I know this isn't a cooking question.  It's more of an anti-cooking question.  But you guys have always been fantastic about answering my silly questions quickly.  =)

Thanks,
~K


----------



## Katie H

As far as I know, beets are cooked in some form or fashion before they are eaten.  They can be steamed, roasted, boiled, and microwaved.  You might want to taste a raw beet to see how it tastes.  Maybe you'll like it.

Welcome to DC.  Your question was a valid one for this group.


----------



## k_young221

Ok my daughter and I just tried one.  Bleh.  Guess I'll try cooking them, eh?  =)

Thanks!
~K


----------



## CharlieD

Of course you can eat them raw. I wouldn't, but my my makes couple of diferent salads with them. Grated beets, crashed garlick, walnuts, and some mayo, mix together eat. She loves it. There is more, I just can't remember.


----------



## BreezyCooking

You can eat them raw, but as CharlieD mentioned, they really should be grated first.

That said - most folks prefer them cooked, at least slightly.


----------



## skilletlicker

Which reminds me of the time in the late 60's I ate a few raw beets.  Several hours later I thought I might be bleeding internally because my urine was quite red.  The possibility that the beets caused it occurred to me and I mentioned it to the folks at the emergency room but they assured me that it must be something else.  Since I felt fine, I ended up refusing treatment and leaving against medical advise with no subsequent ill effects.  I haven't eaten them raw since but do occasionally notice a slight color difference after eating a healthy portion "al-dente."


----------



## Half Baked

l've had them julienned in a salad, raw.  

I try so hard to like cooked beets.  I've boiled them, roasted them, sauteed them....I just don't care for them.  They look so good to me and are so healthy that I want to incorporate them into our diet!


----------



## k_young221

Thanks for the help, everyone.  (And thanks, skilletlicker, for the story! lol)

I'll give cooked beets a shot, then.  =)

~K


----------



## karadekoolaid

Grated then salted and a bit of sugar added - they're GRATE ( sorry for the pun) in salads!


----------



## Robo410

very nice roasted (wrapped in foil) then peeled, sliced drizzled with fresh orange juice and dill weed.  lovely.  yes the intense color of beets can indeed turn your urine and stools color, especially if they are young and gently cooked by roasting.  If you boil them, less likely.


----------



## YT2095

they`re also very nice sliced and pickled, or made into a soup.


----------



## Barb L.

YT2095 said:
			
		

> they`re also very nice sliced and pickled, or made into a soup.


  Pickled beets are the only way I buy them !


----------



## lulu

Another vote for gratd fresh beets....grating doesn't take long and they are delicious and clean tasting.  If you fancy them zinged up a little a dressing of grated ginger and honey is nice.

ETA: I think its really cool your child is picking out veg and you are exploring it with her!


----------



## jkath

Here are some more ideas, when you decide you love them!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=457089


----------



## Candocook

I'm still going to try to get folks to REALLY roast them--peeled and roasted. If you put them in foil, you are not roasting them. They are cooked, and it is an easy way to do it, but it is just the same as if they were boiled in their skins.
Roasted when peeled, they get that nice caramelization on the outside and concentrated flavor as they slightly shrink.


----------



## enatasa

I think raw beetroot tastes very good  Just make an experiment with it, I made salad with raw beet, apple and pear


----------



## Wyogal

They are also good made into chips, slice very thinly and deep fry, sprinkled with some favorite salt while still warm.


----------

